# Air Gun Help Needed - Trigger Upgrade



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I just ordered a Benjamin Trail NP XL 725, in .25 cal. Wanted badly to go with a Marauder, I just couldn't justify the difference in cost in my current unemployed situation.

I'm already planning on changing the trigger, I read a lot of reviews regarding this. I've sent two emails to Charlie Da Tuna, maker of the GTIII replacement trigger, but have had no replies. My question is which trigger do I need, as his website is a little confusing regarding this. Have any of you changed trigger on this particular model gun, if so which did you use? Thanks in advance, very much looking forward to the air gun experience.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't look but I'd say the trigger would be the exact same on all Trail models.Crosman builds cheap(in lower end guns) and they're not likely putting different triggers in the same line of guns.I'd almost bet.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

W/CDT not replying,I'd fire an email to Crosman and ask just what I stated above."what models all use the same trigger as the Trail xl 725". Then cross reference your answers on the CDT site.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a great suggestion by Cajun. I bought a Benji Trail NP in .22 cal last year and just hated the trigger, the pull was so long and creepy. Was going to go the CDT route, but ran into some suggestions about using RC bearings to shorten up the pull. There's a guy with detailed vids on YouTube showing how to do it.

Obviously, the CDT route is the "best" way to go since, I understand, it's an adjustable trigger. But for me, the RC bearing worked out since there's a hobby shop a half mile away and the bearing cost less than 5 bucks! So, I decided to try that first. If you're even a little bit handy it's an easy job, and I love my trigger now.

The guy on YouTube suggested two possible sizes for the RC bearing. Sorry I can't be more detailed about this. It was a while ago, I have everything written down somewhere but I can't lay my hands on it right now. There may be some posts about it on the thread "What air rifle do you use?", on this page. Anyway, I tried the smaller one first and was amazed at the improved performance. So I got greedy and bought the larger bearing and put it in. Not so hot! The rifle would fire when you took it off safe! That's the downside.

If I can dig up that info I'll post it here.

EDIT: I found one thing. The RC bearing (meaning bearings used in Radio Controlled vehicles) that worked for me is a 5x9x2 1/2 millimeter bearing. The bearing that turned out to be too large, ad would cause the gun to fire when taken off safe was a 5x9x3mm RC bearing. Amazing what 1/2 mm can do!


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

GatewayToAirguns.com You can find just about any information you need to know. The 'tuna" trigger is money well spent. The right sized RC bearing addition will also help....I've used both.


----------

